
Huawei admits uncertainty following new US chip curbs - newsreview1
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/18/huawei-uncertainties-new-us-chip-rules-tsmc/
======
simonblack
Short-term gain, long-term pain for the US with the Huawei chips decision.

Don't come crying to me when Huawei's new chips undercut prices and displace
the Intel and AMD chips.

I remember people laughing at Japanese cars in the 1960s. It seemed that there
was no way that they could displace the US 'Big Three'. Here we are sixty
years later and the 'Big Three' are no more. Or at least, there is a very
different 'Big Three' amongst the car makers of today: Toyota (1), Volkswagen
(2), Renault (3). GM is now number 4, Ford is now number 6, and Chrysler is
_gone_ seeing that it's just an Italian subsidiary.

